# Top steel frame pistols



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Which, in your opinion, are the top 3 steel frame pistols in .40 caliber?


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Not sure how it translates to .40 cal, but my Browning HP is one of my favorites. I liked the feel of a Stoeger Cougar that I considered, but never shot it.


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm almost positive that a Cougar is alloy framed, but is is a nice gun. 

My pics would be:

S&W 3rd generation 40XX (many models), with 4006 being my choice.
CZ 75 in .40, nice gun
CZ P06 in steel. Most are alloy, but there are some steel ones. A friend got one, it's great.
Jericho/Baby Eagle in .40
EAA Witness .40 

Sadly, there aren't that many new all steel guns out there anymore the future is plastic. I personally don't understand the appeal of these guns at all.

I'll be more than happy to give orphan steel guns a nice home.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

nrd515525 said:


> CZ P06 in steel. Most are alloy, but there are some steel ones. A friend got one, it's great.


It's probably a CZ 75 Compact .40 S&W, looks like a P-06 but has a steel frame and a manual safety instead of a decocker.


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sounds right. I know I did see a steel framed P-06 on GB a while back, but the last steel framed one I saw was a 75 compact.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for your replies.

I prefer steel (or stainless steel) handguns. I shoot them much better; I feel less recoil; the sights settle in on the target better and it is steadier on the target; and I don't mind at all the weight when I carry it.

For inside the waistband carry I find that weight is not much of an issue.

My previous carry weapon was a Colt Gold Cup (stainless), but I don't think I want to go back to single action. I will check out the CZ.

Regards,

Packard


----------



## Bigdave24 (Sep 14, 2010)

P7m10


----------



## mnyshrpknvs (Sep 19, 2010)

Sig P226. I have put 1000s of rounds through mine and about 500 rounds of .357 Sig through the same gun. Still as flawless as the day I bought it.


----------



## Fdesantis3 (Jul 3, 2010)

It's refreshing to hear it. I'm a big fan of steel frames for that reason. It's also why I love my Sigs. So, +1 on everything said. Look at the sig p239 if you want a manageable compact 40. Same size as a glock G23. Very accurate and easy to shoot. You'll have fun explaining why your 40 has less felt recoil than your range buddy's polymer 9mm.


----------

